# CR2016 and CR2032



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 23, 2008)

If my car alarm uses 1 CR2016, can I use CR2032 instead? what is the different? Is it the size? Same voltage? CR2032 have better capacity?


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 23, 2008)

If it fits yes, it has 3x the capacity.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 23, 2008)

That's the thing, I want to buy it for my gf sister from another state. But I am not sure will it fit 2032. The price is great from DX and also the reviews. The reviews for the 2016 are not that good. I hope someone can chimp in.


----------



## Oznog (Aug 23, 2008)

No the code is actually the size... IIRC CR2016 is 20mm wide 1.6mm thick. CR2032 is 20mm wide 3.2mm thick (twice as thick).

It won't fit in a cavity meant for a CR2016.


----------



## ltiu (Aug 23, 2008)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> If my car alarm uses 1 CR2016, can I use CR2032 instead? what is the different? Is it the size? Same voltage? CR2032 have better capacity?



Each cell, regardless of it being 2016 or 2032 is 3v. If you use 2 of either, you get 6v and fry things.

2032 is twice the thickness and will not fit into a battery chamber meant for 2016.

Fry's has decent prices for 2016. $1.79 each.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 23, 2008)

sometimes a 2025 will fit in place of a 2016 and has a little more capacity.


----------



## Fallingwater (Aug 23, 2008)

Oznog said:


> It won't fit in a cavity meant for a CR2016.


It might, depends on the cavity. I used to have an old sony video camera that used a 2016 as clock backup; when that died I mistakenly bought a 2032, but since I didn't want to go to the store again I just pushed it in stronger than usual and it stuck there, a bit askew, but it worked.


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 23, 2008)

"If at first it doesn't fit, use a bigger hammer."


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 23, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


> "If at first it doesn't fit, use a bigger hammer."



awww.. stupid me.. how can I forget the rule of thumb?!!

lol.. thanks guy for the info.

I knew I can count on you guys for info.


----------



## Mr Happy (Aug 23, 2008)

For coin cells like the 2016, I suggest looking in Target in the camera/electronics department. They usually have a carousel there with every kind of coin cell and small battery in existence, and the prices are quite sensible too.


----------

